# Keenesburg, Colorado 2009



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was going through pics on my computer and found these from last season. I was plowing in Greeley for 2 days and Came home to more work..... We live down in a "bowl" where it drifts pretty bad and the county takes 4-5 days to plow our road so I usually have to do it.
The pics are not great but thought you guys might like them.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

just a few more.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

thats crazy! Good thing you have a nice cab for the skid.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Have to love the heater and radio :}


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Dang. Nice pics.

What were you doing with the Walgreen's shovel in the middle of a dirt road taking a pic?

LMAO!!

Let's go get beer. They downgraded the storm tmr...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, some of them turned out ok.
Damn weather.... That was my little brother, and it's a Walmart shovel LOL He was digging the snow off the side of his jeep.
Where we going for a beer?
Robert


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great rob.....fun times. Do you still have the boss plow for the truck?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We have a 8.5 boss on our single cab 09. Great plow. The plow on my Skid is a POS. Will be replacing it with a snow wolf as soon as I quit blowing money on other crap lol.
Robert


----------

